# Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

					Das nagelneue MEDION® ERAZER® X7611 PCGH-Edition bietet viel Gaming-Power und ist trotzdem sehr kompakt! Das Notebook ist 23 Millimeter dünn und wiegt nur 2,7 Kilogramm, kommt aber trotzdem mit spieletauglicher Hardware wie Geforce GTX 765, Core i7-4700MQ und 17,3-Zoll-Full-HD-Display. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------



## jaggerbagger (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Mal ein Medion, das nicht so sehr nach billigem Plastik aussieht.
Schon mal ein Pluspunkt, wie ich finde.


----------



## BertB (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

nice, 
wird bestimmt heiß wie sau, 
aber ich mag flache gamer läppis trotzdem sehr, 
preis scheint ziemlich fair


----------



## DriveByFM (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wird bestimmt laut und heiß weil selbst die "normalen" Medions das sind.

Ansonsten ist das Design endlichmal besser als sonst.


----------



## dynastes (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Lautstärke steht in der Tabelle. Inwiefern man sich nach dem Kauf drauf berufen kann, ist eine andere Frage.

Wäre es ein 15-Zöller würde ich ihm 'ne Chance geben ... schade ^^


----------



## B@m B@m (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Naja, das optische geht so. Gibt es dafür nen Test was die Spieleleistung angeht?

Wenn diese stimmen würde, und ich eh auf der Suche nach nem leichten  Spielelaptop bin, könnte der Medion in die engere Wahl kommen.


----------



## dynastes (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die Kombination GTX 765 und i7-4700MQ/HQ sollte sich recht einfach finden, beispielsweise auf Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei Windows 8.1 mit DirectX 11.2 werben bei einer GTX 765M? Unterstützt nVidia jetzt plötzlich offiziell auch DirectX 11.2? Wäre mir neu...

Ansonsten wirkt es auf mich nach einem sehr anständigen P/L-Verhältnis.
Gaming-Notebooks sind für mich zwar nix, aber sehr interessant, dass es diese inzwischen doch mit vernünftiger Rechenleistung zum bezahlbaren Preis gibt.
Auf jeden Fall sind die heutigen (im Gegensatz zu den 5 Jahre alten) wirklich fit genug um anständiges Nebenbei-Zocken auf Zugfahrten o.Ä. zu ermöglichen


----------



## Jareth79 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

OHNE Windows 8.1 wäre es interessant.. Aber so.

Wieso die Notebookhersteller sich immer an Microsoft binden müssen, geht mir nicht in die Birne!


----------



## Schori (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Für das Geld könnte die Oberfläche aus Alu sein...


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Interessantes Konzept, 17" ohne integriertes optisches Laufwerk.


----------



## n3oka (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



Jareth79 schrieb:


> OHNE Windows 8.1 wäre es interessant.. Aber so.
> 
> Wieso die Notebookhersteller sich immer an Microsoft binden müssen, geht mir nicht in die Birne!


 

Sehe ich genau so. Es ist schwer einen OHNE Windows 8 zu bekommen.


----------



## BertB (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

gibt massig notebooks mit nur freeDOS oder sonstigem linux
dann kann man ja noch draufmachen, was man will


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Gewaltige 58 Wattstunden Akku !

Das heist im GPU Modus nach 15 Min leer .....

Somit Sinnfrei wenn man noch nicht mal ne Stunde datteln kann ohne Steckdose !


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Januar 2014)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Gewaltige 58 Wattstunden Akku !  Das heist im GPU Modus nach 15 Min leer .....  Somit Sinnfrei wenn man noch nicht mal ne Stunde datteln kann ohne Steckdose !


Akkubetrieb kannst eh knickn ^^ die Kiste taktet sofort herunter ( CPU&GPU) und dann spielste sogar BO2 mit 30FPS ^^


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Habe selber ein Spiel Lappi und konnte diese "Begrenzung"auch nur mit einen Mod Bios austreiben.



Ein 6 Zellen Akku mit 58 Wattstunden also ca 4400mAh ..das ist viel zu klein fürn Quad Core mit Grafikkarte


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Eigentlich ein tolles Gerät, würde es nicht Medion sein  Und bei Windows 8.1 hört bei mir alles auf.


----------



## pringles (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

@idefix: ist doch auch nur nen umgelabeltes msi, so schlimmm ist das doch gar nicht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Na wenn das so ist, aber Windows 8.1 ... nö.  Dabei habe ich nun das Problem dass ich einen neuen Laptop brauche


----------



## uka (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also Windows 8.1 und Medion .. ansonsten wäre es gar nicht so schlecht .. allerdings würde ich mir ein Notebook über 1000€ nur mit richtigem Service holen  (Dell z.b.).


----------



## xpSyk (31. Januar 2014)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Mal ein Medion, das nicht so sehr nach billigem Plastik aussieht. Schon mal ein Pluspunkt, wie ich finde.


Ist ja auch von MSI


----------



## rocc (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Finde die Preise im Mobilsektor nach wie vor sehr hoch. Eine GTX 765M ist gerade einmal halb so schnell wie eine Desktop-GTX760. Sorgt immer wieder für viel unqualifiziertes Gelaber à la "ich habe aber eine bessere Grafikkarte in meinem Notebook als du in deinem Tower".

Vor knapp 5 Jahren habe ich mir ein damals sehr aktuelles Notebook gekauft, das eine 9600M GT verbaut hatte. Sie war etwa auf Augenhöhe mit einer 9500 GT und damit durchaus brauchbar. Vergleichbar wäre heute eine GT 740M (bzgl. der Einordnung in die derzeitige Generation). Preis damals: 700€. Ein ähnlich ausgestattes Notebook kostet heute knapp 1.000€.


----------



## CiD (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Für die Leistung ist der Preis ja völlig OK aber warum kostet die PCGH-Edition ~100€ mehr als das Originale?
(Hab die SSD + HDD schon umgerechnet und außerdem sind hier 8GB weniger RAM mit drin...also kommt es im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus nur hier sind es 100€ mehr  )

Gibt es das auch ohne Betriebsystem?
Ist die SanDisk eine "Extreme"? Warum wird hier die SSD mit 120GB angegeben aber auf der Medion Seite mit 128GB?



BTW: Da macht es doch mehr Sinn sich die non-PCGH Version von Medion zu holen und für die 100€ Einsparung dann die 128GB SSD hinzu zu kaufen. Hat man im Endeffekt mehr davon (1TB HDD, 128GB + 64GB SSD + 8GB mehr RAM)

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke (da ich z.Z. noch auf der Suche nach einen guten Notebook bin) um so weniger steig ich hinter den Sinn dieser Edition...sorry. :\


----------



## rocc (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



CiD schrieb:


> Gibt es das auch ohne Betriebsystem?



Worin würde denn dann der Hardware-Preis zu rechtfertigen sein?


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich finde Gaming Notebooks ja immer noch schwachsinnig. Was man für 1300€ alles an Desktop Hardware bekommen würde. Und alles mal eben locker packen tut das Ding auch nicht.


----------



## BertB (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

ist schon was feines, braucht man halt zusätzlich
richtig gut find ichs für mmo session bei nem kumpel, oder so


----------



## flugl (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Einmal Medion und nie wieder...
da ist so viel unnoetige software drauf die man kaum deinstalieren kann. Genau wie bei Toshiba und allen Mainstream Herstellern auch. 
Man hat keine echte windows version nur eine recovery. 
Die Graka waere mir zu schwach fuer das geld. da bekomm ich von CLEVO bessere laptops fuers gleiche geld. 
Schoen und gut dass er flach ist...heisst fuer mich nur dass er keine richtige lueftung hat und sehr schnell sehr heiss wird. 
Also nicht wirklich zum zocken geeignet. 

fuer mich ware 1300 euro zu teuer fuer den schwachen laptop. 

cheers bro's


----------



## dsdenni (10. Februar 2014)

flugl schrieb:


> Einmal Medion und nie wieder...
> da ist so viel unnoetige software drauf die man kaum deinstalieren kann. Genau wie bei Toshiba und allen Mainstream Herstellern auch.
> Man hat keine echte windows version nur eine recovery.
> Die Graka waere mir zu schwach fuer das geld. da bekomm ich von CLEVO bessere laptops fuers gleiche geld.
> ...



Du hast aber eine Windows-Lizenz also kannst du einfach Windows neu-installieren


----------



## Tech (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Falls es jemand kaufen möchte, hier mein gewonnener 50€ Gutscheincode... Sollte mehrfach verwendbar sein, da alle, die ich kenne, den selben Code "gewonnen" haben. 

*012-ZTR7-FM6Y-66Z3
*


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



CiD schrieb:


> Für die Leistung ist der Preis ja völlig OK aber warum kostet die PCGH-Edition ~100€ mehr als das Originale?
> (Hab die SSD + HDD schon umgerechnet und außerdem sind hier 8GB weniger RAM mit drin...also kommt es im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus nur hier sind es 100€ mehr  )
> 
> Gibt es das auch ohne Betriebsystem?
> ...



Vergleich am besten noch einmal genau die Ausstattung ... Stichwort Display-Auflösung


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Vergleich am besten noch einmal genau die Ausstattung ... Stichwort Display-Auflösung



Das wollte ich auch schon schreiben!

Andererseits wäre eine Erklärung speziell auf die PCGH angepasste Hardware viel hilfreicher, gerade zum MD98543 das wiederum mit 1TB HDD und 16GB RAM ausgestattet ist und ~150
Eu's mehr kostet.
Bekannterweise, auch aus speziellen Tests z.B. Notebookcheck, sind bei fast gleicher Ausstattung und gleicher Displayauflösung, sowie Entspiegelung, Displays unterschiedlicher Hersteller eingebaut, was in den Tests die ein, oder andere böse Überraschung offenbarte.

Deshalb bitte ich dich Marco, bei den PCGH-Notebook's um eine genaue Angabe welche Details für die PCGH-Empfehlung verantwortlich sind.
Zusätzlich würde ich es begrüßen, wenn ein Statement erfolgen würde, ob im späteren Verlauf auch die speziellen PCGH-Anforderungen produktionstechnisch eingehalten werden, bzw. stichprobenartig von euch kontrolliert werden.
Das beschäftigt nicht nur mich, sondern auch jene, die sich mit der Anschaffung einer PCGH-Edition beschäftigen.


----------



## CiD (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Vergleich am besten noch einmal genau die Ausstattung ... Stichwort Display-Auflösung


Stimmt! Da war ja noch was. 

Das macht die Sache doch schon etwas interessanter wobei ich mir bei den paar Pixel mehr jetzt auch kein Bein ausreiße. Mehr Pixel bedeutet meist auch mehr Ressourcenverbrauch. Gibt es denn für das Teil noch einen besseren Akku?
Wie hoch ist den da der Preisunterschied zw. dem 1600x900 und 1920x1080 Display?

Ein Test wäre auch mal eine tolle Sache, um mal zu sehen wie lang der Akku hält o. wie warm/heiß das Teil wird etc.pp.... (vielleicht auch ggü. der non-PCGH-Edition)


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

1600x900  kann aber auch ein vorteil sein, sieht immer noch gut aus, die games laufen aber deutlich flüssiger auf nativer auflösung
wenns dann noch weniger kostet...

1600x900 = 1440000 pixel
1920x1080 = 2073600 pixel

faktor 1,44 mehr pixel zu versorgen


----------



## AMD4EVA (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

für oem gerät wär doch mal eine gute idee z.b. ältere win als 8 einfach zu sperren
dann hört sich der elendige win 8/8.1 bash endlich auf

der der ein notebook braucht und der der eins haben will,
wird sich dann eben arrangieren

ich halte eig nichts von bevormundung der nutzer durch unternehmen,
ok m$ macht es schon vor dx12 und win7 passen nicht zusammen 

wenn es nur nach den leuten ginge die wirklich alles schlecht reden,
wäre wir heute noch bei NT oder hätte noch nichtmal einen pc.

bzw. vielleicht würden wir garnicht existieren
(wäre interessant was ich dann heute wäre  vielleicht ein atomarer brummkreisel)


----------



## BertB (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

oder geht erst recht los, weil den leuten etwas aufgezwungen wird, was sie nicht wollen

ich verstehs aber auch nicht,
auf meinem amd pc hab ich auch win 8.1,
etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ansonsten top

was der bauer...


----------



## BenRo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich finde Gaming Notebooks ja immer noch schwachsinnig. Was man für 1300€ alles an Desktop Hardware bekommen würde. Und alles mal eben locker packen tut das Ding auch nicht.


 
Wahre Worte!
Ich war früher eher der Ansicht "Neues Gerät X sollte möglichst alles können!", aber de facto zocke ich eh nur zu Hause an meinem PC - den ich jederzeit aufrüsten kann - und nehme das Notebook dann doch nur, wenn ich unterwegs arbeiten oder etwas präsentieren muss. Und dafür kanns dann auch was kleines, relativ günstiges sein.

Notebooks muss man ja sowieso relativ häufig austauschen. Selbst gute teure: Irgendwann bricht halt nach der Garantie mal ein Scharnier, oder das Display machts nicht mehr, oder der Akku versagt, oder Tasten brechen ab, oder das Netzteil tuts nicht mehr. Im schlimmsten Fall mehrere dieser Dinge auf einmal. Und dann ist die Entscheidung da: Neues Notebook oder sauteure Ersatzteile? Wobei ich zugeben muss, mit einem Hersteller hab ich positive Erfahrungen gemacht, das ist DELL. Ist zwar teuer, aber hält sehr lange durch und defekte Kleinigkeiten (z. B. abgefallene Gumminoppen o. Ä.) werden auch nach der Garantiezeit noch Gratis nachgeschickt). Wohingegen der Service von Medion ja eher nicht so berauschend ist.


----------



## Rayken (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch schon schreiben!
> 
> Andererseits wäre eine Erklärung speziell auf die PCGH angepasste Hardware viel hilfreicher, gerade zum MD98543 das wiederum mit 1TB HDD und 16GB RAM ausgestattet ist und ~150
> Eu's mehr kostet.
> ...


 

Mich würde als Kunde auch *Stichprobenartige* Test aus verschiedenen Produktionschargen interessieren, um zu sehen, ob die PCGH-Anforderungen auch eingehalten werden. 

Ändert sich nur eine Komponente, weil ein Hersteller die wegen Lieferengpässen nicht bereitstellen kann, und deshalb auf einen anderen Hersteller ausgewichen werden muss, kann das wie erwähnt zu ganz anderen Testergebnissen führen.

Eine detailierte Aufstellung vom welchen Hersteller, welche Kernkomponenten zum Zeitpunkt der Anforderungserstellung und die dann von euch letzendlich getestet wurden sind ausgesucht wurden sind wäre hilfreich.

Ich würde mich über ein Statement der Test-Redaktion freuen!


----------



## Alex555 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ultraflaches Gaming-Notebook: MEDION ERAZER X7611 PCGH-Edition für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

1199€ sind dafür immernoch zu viel.
Für 100€ mehr  bekommt man mittlerweile MSI GS70-2PEi781 Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700HQ / 8GB RAM / 1 TB HDD / GTX 870M / Win8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Die Grafikkarte des MSI ist fast auf 780M Niveau! 
Das einzige was der X7611 voraus hat ist die SSD, und die kann man auch nachrüsten beim GS70 (bis zu 2x msata SSDs drin).
Ist absehbar wann ihr auch die neue 8xxM GPUs verbaut?


----------

